# Sportsman 90 with blade



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I bought my 5 year old son a Sportsman 90 this summer & now he wants a plow. I had a friend give me a 42" lawn mower blade that I just got done mounting to the quad, and the only thing left is a winch with a custom mount. I am proud that my son wants to plow snow rather than sit & play games alll day besides my dad has a mule with a blade so they can go out this winter together while I am in the truck. I told them if we get some drives around town I would pay them. I am looking at the Superwinch 1500 pound winch, does anyone have a better idea. I will post pics when it is all done


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea pics as you progress lol. i think he needs a buggy body, send him by and ill hack him one together lol.

make sure he looks pro, amber lights fur hat the works lol. hes gonna need some chains imo.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

My dad has a mule with the cab & a 72" blade and it is nice having an enclosure when plowing. My son & dad will be plowing the streets in our little town since I have the contract. My wife likes it because our drive is always the last to get plowed & now my son can do it for a littl extra $$. I am getting ready to go get the winch for it so I should have some pics tonight.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;668429 said:


> yea pics as you progress lol. i think he needs a buggy body, send him by and ill hack him one together lol.
> 
> make sure he looks pro, amber lights fur hat the works lol. hes gonna need some chains imo.


I really like your design. What did it cost to build?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get some picks. A cheap 1500lb winch would work fine.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

ALC-GregH;668580 said:


> I really like your design. What did it cost to build?


I had a guy give me the blade, I used a piece of 3" channel iron 9" long that I had laying around, to anchor to the frame. After buying the winch I will have about $150 in the whole thing.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

sounds like alot of fun. only problem i see is the alternator on the 90 wont be able to keep up with even a 1500 pound winch. i would look for the smallest winch you can find say 500lbs or i dont know how much power an actuator uses but that may be better. or maybe just a dual battery or using a car battery would help

also post some pics


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

hondarecon4435;669004 said:


> sounds like alot of fun. only problem i see is the alternator on the 90 wont be able to keep up with even a 1500 pound winch. i would look for the smallest winch you can find say 500lbs or i dont know how much power an actuator uses but that may be better. or maybe just a dual battery or using a car battery would help
> 
> also post some pics


I am planning on just mounting a battery on the back rack for weight & use it for the winch & just charge it each evening. My son won't use the winch a lot so I hope it will hold enough juice for this. I am still not sure what winch will work best for low amp draw, any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

that is frikin awsome. give you kid a pat on the back from me and yes do post up the pics


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

jkiser96;668969 said:


> I had a guy give me the blade, I used a piece of 3" channel iron 9" long that I had laying around, to anchor to the frame. After buying the winch I will have about $150 in the whole thing.


I was replying to Iplowsno and his cab he built.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

alc greg, i didnt figure it out, but not including my time,not knowin what plexi cost i imagine 100 bucks, maybe less dependin what you use ? i had almost everything as thats what i do. but i did buy a couple things . i wouldve wasted the money anyways lol.



jkiser,look at harbor frieght imo for what you need id bet it would work awesome.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

that's cool. I like the looks of what you came up with. The pic in your avatar looks like a rhino or similar. I've seen the cabs that can be bought and don't like the fact that your legs and feet have to freeze. I might fab something up. I want full length doors that latch on mine. I'm thinking that it would work as long as there's a place to secure to the lower foot rest area. I noticed your not concerned that your cab can wheelie up on you. I'd prefer it to be secure but still be easy to remove. Maybe a few small 7/8 U bolts or something on the racks to stop the cab from popping up on bumps or hills. By the way, you stole my colors.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

thats awesome. cant wait for the pics. im not sure about the smaller superwinches but i have a 2000lb superwinch and its great.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

alcgreg, wheres it going to go lol. it stays down at 50 mph so thats good only time it comes up is if im wheeling thru terrain. yea i can bolt it down but i dont see the need just plowing.

its easy you just have to make a good joint. smokin it doesnt hurt lol. get plywood layout one side then cut everything times two and assemble. two days complete.well worth it i might add.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

harbor fright $50 2500lb winch.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;669928 said:


> alcgreg, wheres it going to go lol. it stays down at 50 mph so thats good only time it comes up is if im wheeling thru terrain. yea i can bolt it down but i dont see the need just plowing.
> 
> its easy you just have to make a good joint. smokin it doesnt hurt lol. get plywood layout one side then cut everything times two and assemble. two days complete.well worth it i might add.


Yeah, I'll be looking into something soon. Making a good joint though isn't a problem here.  I'm hesitant though to do anything since it doesn't snow much around here like it use to. Kinda feel it would be a waste but with the lumber sitting in the garage, I'm tempted each day to start cutting.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

ALC-GregH;669981 said:


> Yeah, I'll be looking into something soon. Making a good joint though isn't a problem here.  I'm hesitant though to do anything since it doesn't snow much around here like it use to. Kinda feel it would be a waste but with the lumber sitting in the garage, I'm tempted each day to start cutting.


thats where i was at then it snorained on me and i got a cold. once i got commited it was fast, just alot of safety breaks and then i had a couple of design meetings, its almost like a job lol. id do it again in a heartbeat. and it comes off real fast thats a plus. but so far its handled the abuse lol but the window is showing stress cracks. must be the 50mph commute lol


----------



## hotshotgoal30 (Dec 29, 2008)

i know polaris makes plow winches. they are shorter cable and much lighter. im not sure of the ratings but you could go on ebay or polaris website to see what im talking bout


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

got any pics yet?


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

ya come on i want to see some pics of this little beast!


----------

